# 200 mm Lüfter gesucht



## xeno75 (20. März 2011)

*200 mm Lüfter gesucht*

Hi, Ich überlege meine Standardlüfter zu ersetzen und brauche ein bisschen Hilfe bei der Auswahl von Alternativen.

Ich habe ein Corsair Obsidian 650D mit den drei Standard-Lüftern und der eingebauten Lüftersteuerung von Corsair 
(die momentan leider Murks ist bis ein Repair Kit erscheint):

Front: 200 mm x 20 mm Corsair Fan (1x) - mit Luftfilter davor, leider kein Platz für einen 30 mm tiefen Lüfter...außer ich nehme die Laufwerks-Schächte heraus.

Oben: 200 mm x 20 mm Corsair Fan (1x) - ohne Luftfilter, hier könnten statt dessen (2x) 120er oder (2x) 140 mm Lüfter eingesetzt werden.

Hinten: 120 mm Corsair Fan (1x) - ohne Luftfilter, hier könnte vermutlich jeder übliche 120 mm Lüfter verbaut werden.

Im Boden findet sich noch ein gefilterter Einlass für das Netzteil, welches dann auch nach hinten ausblasen darf.

Welches Lüfterkonzept würdet ihr nutzen und welche Lüfter würdet ihr dafür verwenden? Wahrscheinlich teste ich erstmal die Standard-Lüfter aber ich würde mir gern schon Gedanken über bessere Alternativen machen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2011)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter gesucht*

Netzteil sollte klar sein, ich würde einen Lüfter in der Front rein und den Heck der raus bläst. Als schmale Lüfter würden sich der BitFenix Spectre 200mm Lüfter  oder Xigmatek XLF-2006 Blueline LED Lüfter - 200mm anbieten. Die Auswahl ist etwas bescheiden


----------



## xeno75 (21. März 2011)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter gesucht*

Ja, ich habe schon ein bisschen gesucht und leider nicht viel gefunden. Weiß jemand ob man die Ximatek's oder BitFenix's einsaugend (also für die Front) montieren kann? Auf den Bildern sieht es aus, als ob man die nur in eine Richtung einbauen kann. Wie schlagen sich die beiden Lüfter im Vergleich? Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-2004 Blackline LED Lüfter - 200mm würden mir schon gut gefallen, wenn sie denn wirklich besser als die Standard-Lüfter von Corsair sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2011)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter gesucht*

Normal sind die nur so zu befestigen das die Luft raussaugen. Man könnte sich ja Distanzhülsen basteln und mit längeren Schrauben arbeiten. Über Lautstärke und Leistung kann ich nix sagen. Da müßtest du mal die Werte vergleichen des Volumenstromes / Förderleistung  im Verhältnis zur Drehzahl


----------



## xeno75 (21. März 2011)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter gesucht*

Mal sehen...ich denke ich warte ab, wie Corsair das Problem mit der Lüftersteuerung löst und bestelle mir dann 2x den Xigmatek Lüfter. Wenn es so wenig Erfahrungsberichte zu dem Thema gibt muss ich wohl selber probieren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2011)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter gesucht*

Genau, es gibt nix schöneres als einen Selbstversuch


----------



## xeno75 (21. März 2011)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter gesucht*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Genau, es gibt nix schöneres als einen Selbstversuch


 
oh oh, wenn Dr. Bakterius sowas sagt bekomme ich Angst


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2011)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter gesucht*

Wer bist du? Fred Clever oder Jeff Smart?


----------



## xeno75 (22. März 2011)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter gesucht*

Weder noch, aber ich laufe lieber trotzdem weg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2011)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter gesucht*

Also Fred, denn Fräulein ophelia steht hinter dir


----------



## X6Sixcore (25. März 2011)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter gesucht*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe schon ein bisschen gesucht und leider nicht viel gefunden. *Weiß jemand ob man die Ximatek's oder BitFenix's einsaugend (also für die Front) montieren kann? Auf den Bildern sieht es aus, als ob man die nur in eine Richtung einbauen kann.* Wie schlagen sich die beiden Lüfter im Vergleich? Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-2004 Blackline LED Lüfter - 200mm würden mir schon gut gefallen, wenn sie denn wirklich besser als die Standard-Lüfter von Corsair sind.


 
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit meinem 180er Akasa.

Und ich habe ihn hiermit einsaugend montiert.

Zusätzlich dazu habe ich noch Schaumgummi-Unterlegscheiben zwischen Lüfter und Gehäuse gelegt.

Also es geht, man muss nur erfinderisch sein...

MfG

Edit: Verfluchte Handy-Bildschirmtastatur...


----------



## xeno75 (26. März 2011)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter gesucht*

Prima, an die Gummi-"Schrauben" habe ich auch schon gedacht. Gut zu wissen das es funktioniert


----------



## schneiderbernd (5. April 2011)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter gesucht*

Ich stehe vor dem selben Problem...habe nun das Corsair Graphite 600t...allerdings sind die Lüfter schrott...einfach zu laut..also 12V Betrieb ist für mich unerträglich...gibt es denn keine anständigen 200mm Lüfter die leise sind...vielleicht LED haben und gut kühlen?


----------



## facehugger (5. April 2011)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter gesucht*

@schneiderbernd: Kommt drauf an, welche Ansprüche du an die Lautstärke hast. Sonst kann ich dir diese empfehlen:

Cooler Master MegaFlow blau 200x200x30mm, 700rpm, 185.9m³/h, 19dB(A) (R4-LUS-07AB-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Habe ich selbst verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden

Gruß


----------



## schneiderbernd (5. April 2011)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter gesucht*

oh ja danke die nehme ich...preis ist auch moderat!...naja ich bin ja nicht soo geräusch empfindlich...aber die corsair bei 12V nerven schon!


----------

